# Introduction



## Tvangeste (24/3/16)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum but did my fair stalking of the forum. I used to vape on a twisp clearo but really didn't enjoy it so I sold them off,


I vape a kangertech topbox mini 75watt 
I also use a cloupor gt 80watt with either my ijust2.

My favourite juices at the moment are vapekings; gummy juice, sour apple, cola and cream soda

Really looking forward to Vape conventions and meets 


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/16)

Welcome to the forum @Tvangeste and thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping - you have nice gear!
Glad you are enjoying it
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (24/3/16)

Welcome to the forum buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

